# PZC - Pan Asia Corporation



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

Pan Asia Corporation (PZC) was previously known as Sam's Seafood Holdings (SSS).

For previous discussion of this company please see the SSS thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12134


----------



## roysolder (17 April 2010)

i wonder if anyone is keeping an eye on this stock since sams seafood days?
quite a jump in price on friday 16th april.
great little company in my opinion


----------



## jamespack (27 May 2010)

have been following pan asia  lately and if you see the charts has dropped considerably. they have just come out with an announcment that a $5 million placement has gone thru at 0.0285 currently share price in the 0.021-0.023 range so seems to be preety undervalued at the moment..i do personally have stock


----------



## roysolder (7 August 2010)

i got on at 1 cent sold at 3.9 bought back in at 2.4 then the same again.
sold all of them and quietly watching now but i reckon for the patient holders they will prove to be a good company.some clever management


----------



## explod (14 September 2010)

Well Roy, time to dust off for this thread.   Moving up well on volume the last few days.  News of first coal shipment going throught is expected, maybe on the cusp of it.  Certainly looking like an announcement needed after todays action so far.  Back in luckily (hope springs eternal of course and DYO) yesterday at .011


----------



## explod (27 October 2010)

Volume and price up today on the announcement of the first coal delivery to set the cash register ringing.   From a specky to producer is the transition we look for.  I hold.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101027/pdf/31tf2khbfgs3h4.pdf


----------



## explod (2 November 2010)

In the last 15 minutes 21 million shares taken up on market.   There is no announcement yet.   

Is something very big in the wings?

Cheers on this cup day to us holders.


----------



## maffu (20 January 2012)

Just started looking into this company.

Currently a market cap of $13mil.
In their 2010 investor presentation they said they hoped to have a 160mil market cap by 2012 based on EV/Tonee of JORC resource.

They are a long way from that target. Based on a an EV/Tonne they are much cheaper than some other coal players that's for sure.

They have an offtake agreement and should be generating a little bit of cash flow in the next year.

One for my watchlist.


----------



## maffu (9 February 2012)

maffu said:


> Just started looking into this company.
> 
> Currently a market cap of $13mil.
> In their 2010 investor presentation they said they hoped to have a 160mil market cap by 2012 based on EV/Tonee of JORC resource.
> ...




Up 90% sine this post, I didn't get in quick enough. Now I am second guessing whether I have missed the majority of the rally, or if there is still upside...


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $11.7m
SP - 10c
Shares - 117m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $1.3m

Company presentation here,
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120612/pdf/426sd0mjnnjbm4.pdf
*
Flagship High CV Thermal Coal Project (TCM)*
● Positive Feasibility Study completed on TCM South Project (128.8Mt JORC, 6200 GAR CV)
- KOPEX confirm TCM Project technically & financially feasible
- Targeted Sellable Coal of ~ 1.5million TPA over 15 years achievable
- Average Operating Costs ~ USD 52/t
- Significant potential to increase mine life at this high CV (6200 GAR) coal project
● Drilling undertaken in TCM north targeting 200mt – 220 mt total TCM Project resource
● Clean & Clear Title Status obtained for TCM
● PMA Status Achieved for TCM
 Immediately adjacent to PT Arutmin ATA mine
 High calorific value thermal coal 6,200 kcal / kg (AR)
 128Mt of JORC measured, indicated & inferred resource, with significant potential to increase (target 200Mt)
 Haul road in (51kms to Batulicin Barge Loading Terminal)

*Thermal Coal: Indonesia - Kalimantan*
# 1 Thermal Coal Exporting Region in the World

COST TO DEVELOP A MINE
Indonesia USD 56/t
Canada USD 90/t
South Africa USD 99/t
Australia USD 141/t


----------



## Vladd (16 February 2016)

This has taken a beating, but might be offer a short term play if t/o happens. 


springhill said:


> MC - $11.7m
> SP - 10c
> Shares - 117m
> Options - Nil quoted
> ...


----------

